# Clear underbases



## squeegeeman2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know why you would need a clear underbase on any type of garment? What purpose would this serve


----------



## TheHive (Jul 28, 2011)

I have had this request before, I found compared to a white base it didnt brighten the ink color as much but still gave it the smooth polished look. I dont see the need to do it but people like weird things! 

Is this a customer request?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's not common, but it can be used. the only reason i can think of is if you want to underbase and not have a noticeable issue of off registration (where a standard white underbase would be visible)

some print shops use a gray instead of white that also helps with this but the gray slightly changes the top ink color (not too noticeable but it does depending on the top ink color and the shade of gray underbase)


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with Pixel Pimp. Your white under won't show through, but your top color won't be as bright.


----------



## squeegeeman2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ The Hive it wasn't a request it was just the way it was done at one of the places I was employed at (a large manufacturing facility that I will leave unnamed).Clear bases don't stop dye migration so we can rule that one out at least in my exp with them. It can help with the smoothness of the overprints a little.Anytime I ever asked a supervisor about it they could never give me an answer.


----------



## squeegeeman2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ red514 it might b more common than u think at least in large manufacturing facilities.As far as using it to keep from seeing a white sliver from hanging out on the edges the fact that it won't stop dye migration makes this stuff useless. Most of those edge issues can be solved pre press by adding a line width to your overprints.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

squeegeeman2011 said:


> @ red514 it might b more common than u think at least in large manufacturing facilities.As far as using it to keep from seeing a white sliver from hanging out on the edges the fact that it won't stop dye migration makes this stuff useless. Most of those edge issues can be solved pre press by adding a line width to your overprints.


correct, to stop dye migration the ink needs to be formulated for that. the inks that most print shops i deal with use is the white ink formulated for underbasing, gives a smooth low tack underbase that flash cures quickly to help improve production speeds.

increasing the line width will change the design, best to choke the underbase rather then add width.

really not sure why the company you worked for used the clear base, maybe they were buying it for cheaper then buying a white underbase ink.


----------



## geraldo20 (Feb 22, 2010)

squeegeeman2011 said:


> Does anyone know why you would need a clear underbase on any type of garment? What purpose would this serve


one e.g. when flashing is necessary on a one color white image (fine line art, etc) something that could get
just a bit out of registration on a large auto.. make two identical screens 1st down - clear ink, FLASH, cool a few stations with 2nd print white ink no need to have shirt travel another complete revolution..

another eg with 50/50 flleece and you may be able to avoid using white underbase (110-125 mesh) and dumping alot of ink on top where final print can become glossy - usually undesirable..
and yes maximum opacity inks work great but a nice 1st down clear may save you some ink $$ if you are
printing a large coverage area..


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I've seen in the past that a nice clear underbase helps to keep shimmer/metallic/glitter inks looking like they should instead of fading after washes. Sometimes print flash print cures that also. 

A good bit of experimentation is always good to show you what tools are available to you.. and google works too lol


----------



## squeegeeman2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok I finally found an article discussing why they use this method in larger factories . It is to de lint the garment although they do not flash the clear before printing a white underbase as a overprint. I will post link in next post oh and it says the do make a clear that supposed to stop dye migration .


----------



## squeegeeman2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the link
http://www.screenweb.com/content/the-advantages-printing-over-wet-underbases


----------

